# problema simular en proteus



## el_nero (Jun 1, 2007)

Hola amigos, tengo un problema  quiero simular un circuito de una fuente de alimentación estabilizada regulada y variable en Proteus, pero tengo problemas para poder poner el voltaje de entrada 220v y salida 30v en un transformador, en una parte del foro indican mas o menos como hacerlo, lo he intentado pero nada. no sé si me puedan indicar que modelo de dos entradas y dos salidas de transformador usar y como configurarlo para que en el primario tenga 220v /60HZ y en el secundario 30v 5A. les agradecería me enseñen a cambiar los valores de los transformadores por que a si como estan no los puedo usar.

Gracias

Aqui les mando el archivo de Proteus que estoy haciendo a ver si modifican mis fallas.


----------



## El nombre (Jun 2, 2007)

Ultimamente no me encuentro mi PC así que no puedo abrir el archivo. Pienso que el problema que tienes está en el transformador.
Tienes que ponerle unos milihenrios y la resitencia de un ohmio ( no son relevantes los valores., los usa para sus cálculos. La relación de espiras que quieres  para consegir la tensión. La intensidad no es relevante.
Recuerda poner la tensión de pico. Comenta como te ha ido.
Saludos


----------



## franco_27 (Jun 15, 2007)

panita si el problema es el transformador, solo coloca una resistencia de 1uohm en el lado primario del mismo coloca a referencia el mismo y prueba.


----------



## el_nero (Jun 17, 2007)

Grácias a todos por responder, voy a probar y veré q tal me va. Después les cuento.

grácias


----------



## jesus840 (Dic 11, 2009)

consulta como puedo reeplazar el multivibrador 4047


----------



## Tazzadar (Ene 5, 2010)

Hola amigos, tengo un grave problema con el proteus. Lo instale hace poco, puedo trabajar bien y todo, pero cuando quiero simularlo me dice que hay 2 errores en localizar el archivo. El archivo en este caso se llama Prueba proteus y lo grabe en mis documentos. Pero me dice q no puede localizar el archivo en C:/administrador/configuracion avanzada/temp... algo asi. Les adjunto la imagen del caso. Muchas gracias por leer este tema. Muy agradecido ante todo.


----------



## rayko (Abr 6, 2010)

Hola,muy buenas,estoy aprendiendo a usar proteus y a la hora de hacer la simulacion del micro me da el siguiente error.
-Building ../../../../16f84a/display.asm/..
MPASM ../../../../16f84a/display.asm/..
MPASM.EXE reported error code (IL)
Source code build FAILED with 1 error


----------



## ByAxel (Abr 6, 2010)

Estas tratando de compilar con el método que tiene el Porteus?, pues debes de decirle la ubicación del MPASM.EXE que trae por defecto o el que tiene en la carpeta de microchip
y que la dirección no sea mayor a los 62 carácteres de lo contrario siempre te va a dar error.

Si estas probando el assembly es mejor compilar desde el MPLAB y luego desde el proteus solo abrir el código *.HEX o *.COF que genera el compilador MPLAB.


----------



## rayko (Abr 7, 2010)

Gracias por contestar carlos,ya he conseguido simularlo,tenia una pestaña mal configurada supuestamente,ahora me ha surgido otra duda,he hecho varios circuitos y los he podido pasar a pcb sin problemas pero esta fuente al pasarme al ares no me sale los componentes,aqui os la dejo para ver que me podeis decir,saludos.


----------



## rayko (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola señores,no se si a alguno de ustedes le ha pasado este problema pero al simular circuitos en proteus no funcionan como deberian y luego el mismo programa en un board va de maravilla,por ejemplo mensajes en lcd en proteus no me aparece nada y en un board si,no se si es algo de configuracion o no se el que puede ser,saludos.


----------



## ByAxel (Abr 11, 2010)

En el tiempo que llevo trabajando con el proteus solo he tenido ese inconveniente al simular circuitos análogos, para eso confío más en el multisim.
Confieso que al inicio tenia ese problema con el LCD cuando hacia el código en asm, luego pase al C y me di cuenta que no respetaba ciertas reglas que hay que cumplir con el simulador; para eso debes de revisar sus archivos de Ayuda, actualmente nadaanda mal en la parte digital.

Sobre eso que no pasa al PCB debes de revisarlo, puede que si estás usando proteus con crack, ese puede ser el detalle... o busca uno que si sea compatible o reinstala si sigue igual.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Abr 11, 2010)

no creo que el crack sea el problema en el caso de que lo hubiese... para mi es error humano


----------



## carmant (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola a ver si hay alguien que me pueda ayudar, estoy simulando el 16f88 para un termostato y el display se enciende pero no indica nada, si funcionan los indicadores cuando se cambia en la entrada la humedad o la temperatura, dejo un zip con el fichero que he bajado de aqui http://doveda.byl.cz/konstrukce/os_rvtg/index.htm y la simulación que si la he dibujado yo.
gracias de antemano.


----------



## COARITES (Jul 23, 2011)

Ese error del display es del proteus(error de busy controller), mejor copia una libreria que maneja el lcd de la version 6 de proteus, pero implementar el circuito deberia mostrar mensajes en el LCD.


----------



## hijase (Sep 8, 2011)

Que tal amigos del foro me encuentro realizando algunas pruebas con el software proteus, pero tengo problemas ya que no puedo ejecutar mi simulación.

La versión no es el problema porque ya probe con 5 diferentes y nada.

Lo raro es que a veces funciona y a veces no y yo me quedo asi de  ... Los mensajes que me manda son éstos

(SPICE) Gmin step (36 of 120) failed GMIN=1.99525e-006
(SPICE) Gmin stepping failed
(SPICE) Source step (0 of 120) failed source factor= 0.0000
(SPICE) Too many iterations without convergence

Utilizo Windows 7 de 64 bits

Adjunto el proyecto .dsn, es un pwm con 555

Es probable que les funcione porque como dije a veces lo hace y otras no
ya probe colocando un capacitor en el voltaje (entre VCC y GND) por si se tratase
de eso el problema, pero parece que no

Intente también meterme a las configuraciones del menú 
system - set simulator options , ya que no se me ocurre otra manera de arreglar el problema

Requiero de éste circuito porque forma parte de un proyecto más grande pero sino me funciona por separado desde ya estoy perdido 

Espero sus respuestas y muchas gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 8, 2011)

hijase dijo:
			
		

> ..............
> Es probable que les funcione porque como dije a veces lo hace y otras no
> ya probe colocando un capacitor en el voltaje (entre VCC y GND) por si se tratase
> de eso el problema, pero parece que no


El problema no es ningun error del Proteus (esta vez ) sino una inestabilidad en el calculo numerico como consecuencia de quedar elementos en el aire. 

Concretamente el problema esta en el nodo que comprende C2-D1-D2-pin2-pin6 , cuando se esta en la franja en que ningun diodo esta en conduccion ese nodo queda en alta impedancia, y el pobre simulador se vuelve loco para converger debido a que cualquier valor dentro de esa franja es valido.

Lo que se hace en esas situaciones es agregar en ese nodo (*solo para la simulacion*) una resistencia de valor alto, de esta manera se elimina la indeterminacion sin afectar el funcionamiento.
Con una R de 1G  ( 1 GigaOhm ) en paralelo con D1 converge sin problemas.




Voy a tener que guardar este mensaje para ahorrarme trabajo, porque esto ya lo escribi otras veces.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 8, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Voy a tener que guardar este mensaje para ahorrarme trabajo, porque esto ya lo escribi otras veces.



Es buena idea ciertas descripciones repetiivas o explicaciones guardarlas o guardar el link para no tene que tipear todo de nuevo, buena idea


----------



## hijase (Sep 9, 2011)

Muchas gracias por responder Eduardo tu explicación es clara y entiendo perfecto lo del nodo
pero ya coloque la resistencia y aún asi no funciona...  alguna otra idea??


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 9, 2011)

hijase dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias por responder Eduardo tu explicación es clara y entiendo perfecto lo del nodo
> pero ya coloque la resistencia y aún asi no funciona...  alguna otra idea??


Anda a saber en que estado dejaste los parametros del Proteus.

La imagen es lo que me sale de tu archivo "tal cual" + la R 1G  (Proteus 7.3 SP3)


----------



## hijase (Sep 9, 2011)

Bueno amigos les cuento que comprobé que el problema es por mi sistema operativo, dado que el mismo circuito con configuraciones iguales funciono de 10 en la máquina virtual de windows xp que tengo, ahora bien para el caso de windows 7 a 64 bits ocurre el mismo error que mencione de un principio.

Para verificar lo de los parametros que comenta el colega Eduardo reinstale proteus en la computadora sin cambio alguno, cabe mencionar que la version que utilizo es proteus 7.6 (tanto en xp como w7)

Muchas gracias Eduardo por el consejo de la resistencia a 1 G funciona de maravilla en xp!!

Adjunto las imágenes de una simulación y otra, y bueno de momento trabajaré con la virtual para no perder tiempo ojala que alguien me pueda ayudar a resolver dicho problema bajo windows 7 más adelante...


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hola a todos!
veran, cuando me descarge el proteus (no lo se usar bien al 100%), a veces me simula circuitos que por logica no deberia funcionar, o simplemente no me corrige. Por ejemplo, conecto una bateria de 9V a un led rojo con una resistencia de 10 y me funciona...
Obiamente no es normal, por eso supongo que debo hacer algun cambio en la configuracion ¿verdad? 

saludos!!


----------



## JuanCarlosabigor (Sep 30, 2011)

hola compañeros, he querido simular en proteus el pwm de varios pic por ejemplo el 16f627a, i veo la onda cuadrada pero cuando le cambio la frecuencia no veo ningun cambio al guien sabe porque pasa esto bueno gracias


----------



## hernanschimpf (Oct 4, 2011)

hola, estoy simulando en proteus el pic16f876, tengo conectado un lcd (lm016l) y un optoacoplador npn, conectado a la pata ra5, cuando esta pata pasa a uno, el diodo interno del opto se energiza y deberia emitir la luz que cierre el circuito del opto. al simularlo la pata ra5 del micro se pone a uno, la pata se pone en un valor alto (1 logico), lo veo porque le conecte un diodo led y este se prende, es decir las 2 patas del opto donde esta el diodo interno recibe voltaje pero del otro lado del opto no se cierra el circuito. no se porque alguien podria darme una mano. gracias


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Oct 4, 2011)

Siempre me pasa de que cuando simulo con el proteus, no me señala los errores que suceden realmente.
Por ejemplo con una bateria de 12V coloco un Led rojo y una resistencia de 100. Lo simulo y funciona como si nada, osea, hay que hacerle algo al programa? alguna configuracion?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 7, 2011)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:
			
		

> Siempre me pasa de que cuando simulo con el proteus, no me señala los errores que suceden realmente.
> Por ejemplo con una bateria de 12V coloco un Led rojo y una resistencia de 100. Lo simulo y funciona como si nada, osea, hay que hacerle algo al programa? alguna configuracion?


A ISIS de Proteus le da igual si le pones 1000V a un LED sin resistencia.
En cambio ponle en serie un FUSE ACTIVE para simular el error de exceso de corriente.
Por ejemplo. Los LED's por Default en ISIS son de 2.2V X 10mA OK.
Coloca un fusible activo en serie con la resistencia de 100 Ohms
y lo configuras a .01A y ve que pasa... 
Ver el archivo adjunto 61092


----------



## mark123456789 (Oct 7, 2011)

me parece muy extraño este circuito de pablin ...y io que lo tenia bien considerado XD ...se me cayo en este circuito ...un 741 no puedes conectarlo de esa manera por que este circuito integrado op amp tiene una alimentación de  funcionamiento de  +vcc  y -vcc por lo tanto necesita una fuente simétrica  para poder alimentar este integrado o si no jamas funcionara ...pablin no se que hizo aca pero arregle este circuito con un op amp LM386  que este si se alimenta con +vcc y tierra asi que de esa manera funcionara ..y hay grandes posibilidades de que funcione en la realidad asi que saludos men siga esforzándose y le recomiendo robert boylestad hay hay buena información acerca de fuentes de poder ...saluda Marcos C. estudiante de ing electronica...

aca esta la direccion de la fuente de pablin hay que corregir los errores  que tiene..
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte25v4a/index.htm


----------



## pandacba (Oct 7, 2011)

Mark 
Si le estas respondiendo al el nero, estas infrigiendo las normas del foro ya que ese post tiene casi 4 años y quien lo posteo no ingrea al foro desde hace casi año y medio

No te molestes si tu post es quitado


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Oct 9, 2011)

Gracias por tu respuesta @darkbytes 
jajaja ya lo simule, y por lo que veo ISIS simula los errores dependiendo 
del elemento en cuestion, osea: los Led se caracterizan por corriente y alli esta
la cuestion.
Saludos!!!


----------



## mark123456789 (Oct 11, 2011)

me parece muy extraño este circuito de pablin ...y io que lo tenia bien considerado XD ...se me cayo en este circuito ...un 741 no puedes conectarlo de esa manera por que este circuito integrado op amp tiene una alimentación de  funcionamiento de  +vcc  y -vcc por lo tanto necesita una fuente simétrica  para poder alimentar este integrado o si no jamas funcionara ...pablin no se que hizo aca pero arregle este circuito con un op amp LM386  que este si se alimenta con +vcc y tierra asi que de esa manera funcionara ..y hay grandes posibilidades de que funcione en la realidad asi que saludos men siga esforzándose y le recomiendo robert boylestad hay hay buena información acerca de fuentes de poder ...saluda Marcos C. estudiante de ing electronica...

aca esta la direccion de la fuente de pablin hay que corregir los errores  que tiene..
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/fte25v4a/index.htm[/QUOTE]


----------



## pandacba (Oct 11, 2011)

Esta perfectamente conectado ya que no trabaja en este caso como amplificador si no como comparador de tensión, y para tal caso no hace falta fuente simetrica, de echo es màs sencillo el comparador con fuente simple que con simetrica.

Lee más sobre amplificadores operacionales y fijate en los circuitos de aplicaciòn de national y fijate como esta conectado.

Antes de opinar hay que informarse y muy bien.

En operacionales reprobación total!!!!


----------



## jhancarlos3 (Feb 23, 2012)

que tal muchachos.... vi este msn buscando respuesta a ese mismo problema.... el circuito lo armo con lm324. cuando pongo una ganancia superior a 4.7 me tira el error, pero con ganancia menores no, por eso entendi que el problema es que la ganancia de voltaje era muy grande ( algo elemental) pero quiero saber si en la realidad los OPAM tienen esta limitante de ganancia de voltaje.... ya tenia entendido que su ganancia de voltaje se limitaba por la fuente de alimentación (Vs) por Vs-2, que es el voltaje de saturacion. aprate de este en la realidad hay otra limitante para la aplificacion?...

otra duda es que hay ocasiones en que los medidores del voltaje del proteus no miden sino que aparece una inscripción "nan". que causa esto?

adjunto el circuito que estoy dise;ando


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 23, 2012)

Error - Error - Error   
Perdon


----------



## PabloGatell (Dic 3, 2013)

Hola, queria consultarles acerca de Proteus. He estado diseñando esquemas y a la hr de cargar el .hex en el micro y simularlo la simulacion no es fluida. Para ser mas especifico, no corre a menos que mueva rapidamente la flecha del mouse sobre la ventana del programa, algo realmente incomodo. Alguien ha tenido una experiencia similar? ...


----------



## luis30 (Dic 3, 2013)

No sera tu CPU ?


----------



## proteus7 (Dic 4, 2013)

has probado reinstalarlo? cpu no creo.

o has probado los ejemplos que trae el proteus como el  ajedres  u otros? y te hace lo mismo?


----------

